# Wann erscheint World of Warships ?



## Marschel7373 (6. April 2014)

Hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig.
Gibt es schon ein Termin wann Word of Warships rauskommt oder ist es schon draußen ?
Und wann kommt es für die Xbox ?


----------



## Seeefe (6. April 2014)

vor 2015 würd ich nicht damit rechnen, vor allem nicht für xbox :😁


----------



## DarkMo (6. April 2014)

aktuell wird ja noch an warplanes gefeilt oder? oder is das mittlerweile final? aber ich denke auch, das frühestens 2015 damit zu rechnen is.


----------



## FkAh (7. April 2014)

Vor 2015 wirds nicht, evt. ne public beta wie bei WoWp.

Aktuell isses ja noch in der Alpha und recht weit unter Verschluss.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aktuell wird ja noch an warplanes gefeilt oder? oder is das mittlerweile final? aber ich denke auch, das frühestens 2015 damit zu rechnen is.


 
WoWp ist "final", also so final wie auch WoT zum Release war. Schon seid einiger Zeit. Allerdings spielt es halt kein Schwein(ca. 10k Spieler auf dem deutschen Server), warum auch. Ist wie WoT bloß das man fliegt und mal eben keine Deckung hat, oder anwinkeln kann.
Auch wenn Warthunder da nicht perfekt ist beim fliegen, es ist Arcade immer noch um Meilen vor WoWp, in jeder Hinsicht. 

@WoWs:
Momentan befindet es sich noch in der Alpha, es haben also nur einige auserwählte Tester zugriff drauf. Angeblich soll es im Sommer/Herbst diesen Jahres in die closed Beta gehen. Mit einem Release ist also, wie schon mehrfach richtig geschrieben, vermutlich nicht vor 2015 zu rechnen.


----------

